# Vibration at idle speed



## r32_2010 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi,

I have a 08 Rabbit and when I sit at a light idling i feel a vibration throughout the car.

Feels almost like the engine is idling too low.

The tach looks to show around 800-900 rpm (the needle does not move).

Car has 14,000~ miles and no mods.

I'm the 2nd owner and just got the car about a month ago.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Check the motor mounts. How bad is the vibration? What are you comparing it to? Was it not there originally and now suddenly it is doing it? Have you been dumping the clutch at red line from stoplights every day?


----------



## r32_2010 (Sep 26, 2005)

seanmcd72 said:


> Check the motor mounts. How bad is the vibration? What are you comparing it to? Was it not there originally and now suddenly it is doing it? Have you been dumping the clutch at red line from stoplights every day?


I never dumped the clutch or abused the car in any way.

Comparing it to my GFs 03 Jetta 1.8 T. It does not do this.

I drive it like I drove my Camry gentle and uneventful.

Sometimes it is more noticeable.

I started notice it because there is a long light that I stop at on my way back from work now....

I'm thinking that it always did it but I just started paying more attention to it now that I stop at that long light.

Car is under warranty (original + the certified after that).


----------



## DRGraphix (Jun 7, 2008)

You may have a failing ignition coil pack, which would be replaced under recall. Call your VW dealer and give them your VIN. I have an 05.5 and got a recall notice in the mail, but I'm also the original owner, so vw had my address. If you're eligible for a recall, they'll test your coils and replace the faulty ones, all free of charge.

If there's something else wrong, like your timing is off, warranty should cover it, but beware crappy dealers. The dealer I bought from (starts with F) is constantly trying to deny warranty/recall coverage, and it seems to be normal practice at a lot of VW dealers.

A 5-cylinder idles differently than a 4 or a 6, the crank geometry makes each cylinder fire at different times, with the even-numbered engines, most fire close to 2-at-a-time. This can make the 5-banger seem a tiny bit shaky at idle, perfectly normal, tho. 

Also be careful who services the car. A lot of techs think this is like a normal engine that allows you to hand-turn the crank either way. The service manual warns against turning the wrong way. When I accidentally did that, my idle was very rough, seems I threw it out of timing. Could be the coil tho, this was very recent.


----------



## r32_2010 (Sep 26, 2005)

thanks man... good ideas.


I figured we were beyond the coil packs issue on the MKVs.....my GF had that problem on her MKIV......

Wouldn't you know it they try to deny fixing it under warranty 

The funny thing is that the coil packs are known issues on MKIVs so when I heard that I looked at the service manager and just kept thinking "Come on you know there are so many TSBs for this issue it is not even funny".

It could just be the 5cyl and the way it idles....Come to think of it since the RPM needle is not oscillating then that means that the RPMs are holding steady. I figured that it went from no vibration to the vibration idle and it was misfiring from the coils I should see a dip in RPMs on the gauge and the needle should move, right?



DRGraphix said:


> You may have a failing ignition coil pack, which would be replaced under recall. Call your VW dealer and give them your VIN. I have an 05.5 and got a recall notice in the mail, but I'm also the original owner, so vw had my address. If you're eligible for a recall, they'll test your coils and replace the faulty ones, all free of charge.
> 
> If there's something else wrong, like your timing is off, warranty should cover it, but beware crappy dealers. The dealer I bought from (starts with F) is constantly trying to deny warranty/recall coverage, and it seems to be normal practice at a lot of VW dealers.
> 
> ...


----------



## DRGraphix (Jun 7, 2008)

Actually, no. The rpm sensor is near the outside of the flywheel, but just inside the motor. As long as the flywheel is turning regularly, you won't see irregular tach readings. A misfire is not enough to stop the heavy flywheel from turning. My crappy idle still shows a steady tach. From the sound of it, your probably just be experiencing regular idle. Mine was a little lumpy from brand new.

I totally agree about the coils, how much cost-cutting can you do for 10 years?? Don't even get me started on the lunacy behind an engine that requires you to remove the transmission and the head to get to the lower timing chain. 

Also, change your oil at least every 5k, maybe even 4. The chain guides are made of plastic. Even though the metal parts of the engine might be 'alright' with extended oil changes. The plastic guides wear out with old oil, the tensioners get gummed up, and you will be faced with a $1500 chain job between 70-100k, and that's if you catch it before the timing goes and possibly damages the valves.

I like to do my own work, and I don't think I'm buying another modern v-dub. I love the comfort and safety, but they just don't seem to be built with inexpensive longevity in mind. I think the Koreans are getting my next auto loan....


----------



## r32_2010 (Sep 26, 2005)

DRGraphix said:


> Actually, no. The rpm sensor is on the outside of the flywheel. As long as the flywheel is turning regularly, you won't see irregular tach readings. A misfire is not enough to stop the heavy flywheel from turning. My crappy idle still shows a steady tach. From the sound of it, your probably just be experiencing regular idle. Mine was a little lumpy from brand new.
> 
> I totally agree about the coils, how much cost-cutting can you do for 10 years?? Don't even get me started on the lunacy behind an engine that requires you to remove the transmission and the head to get to the lower timing chain.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pointers. 

I did not know about the chain guides.

Will definitely have the oil changed every 3,000-4,000 for sure.

I live in Baltimore and seeing that you are close by in Annapolis can you recommend a good dealership for service in the area? I don't mind driving a bit.


----------



## DRGraphix (Jun 7, 2008)

Their parts department left me wondering, but Antwerpen's service department seems ok. They're just south of B-more. They said they'd perform my coil recall even if I had swapped engines. Didn't miss a beat discussing any warranty service, and answered all of my specific questions regarding what would be performed. Never go to Fitzgerald. Simple as that. That's where I bought the car, and as soon as I signed the dotted line, I've had nothing but problems. They really have no concern for your satisfaction, and make things up to deny service.


----------

